# Monday 9/4 Freeport



## FlounderP (Jul 4, 2008)

Looking for 1 or 2 out of Freeport Monday.Calling for 1-2s.My name is Jeff fishing out of 2120 Robalo Late model E-Tec will head out of Bridge Bait. PM me with your phone number if interested


----------



## FlounderP (Jul 4, 2008)

boat full thanks


----------

